# Platy fry



## funnythingis (Dec 18, 2008)

As I was looking for my cory tonight, I found about 3 or 4 fry hiding under the log. I have never raised babies before and I've searched around the site some but still have some questions.

What am I supposed to feed them? And how do I make sure that they are eating and not the other fish eating the food?

I only have the one tank and plan on nature taking its course but is there any way I can help them?

She doesn't look as fat as she was before, but still a little big. Is she done having babies or will she still have more?


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

you can feed them brine shrimp


----------



## silverfly (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey Elvis,
I'm doing the same thing. I only have one little guy swimming around the bottom in plants and caves and stuff, but he eats whatever the others eat. He doesn't go to the top, but if you let some of the food sink or get tossed around by the filter, they'll find it. I feed them brine shrimp, flakes, and blood worms. (blood worms might be too big though)

Hope this helps!


----------



## Nagy07 (Jan 11, 2009)

i catch mine with a net and throw them in the breeder trap that i have, once they are a week i put them in my 10 gallon fry tank


----------



## LindseyJean (Feb 6, 2009)

I raise platy fry and found out that the best thing to do when you notice that there is fry to separate them ASAP! I have a breeding tank that hangs inside of my tank. Its clear plastic and has a slanted slotted bottom to it to let the babies go and hide after they are born. (That way their mother doesn't eat them). It doesn't take up too much space plus its nice to know that they are safe. After the mother is done I take her out and take out the bottom slotted section to give them more room to swim. I leave them in there until they are big enough to swim around in the tank without being ate. So far they are doing great! The newest brood of 19 is 2 days old. I feed them live brine shrimp and very crushed fish food. I got the shrimp at a pet store and they are being raised in a separate system. I have always had good luck with them eating that and have never had any deaths! Good Luck!!


----------

